# welcome everyone



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

So how is everyone finding the new pf?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Grumpy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm saying nowt until I totally know what I'm doing!


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh dear this isn't good


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Getting to grips with it and learning the changes


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bah humbug. Most of my screen is white space. I know cramping the layout too much is hard to read, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure it's just teething problems and will all be sorted out but so far....

No option to add or edit sigs
No edit function on your posts
Not enough smileys, don't like the new style
Have to scroll down so far past stickies to get to the threads
Old threads have disappeared (or not been copied over yet)


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

sammy xx said:


> So how is everyone finding the new pf?


Thank goodness the picture header bar has gone! I don't like the thread list though, I preferred the previous version, as it was nice and easy to skim through.


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh dear come on ladies cheer up


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

The white background is much better so much clearer I definitely prefer the colour scheme. 
I agree the stickys are a pain on phone.....I'm yet to try laptop but so far I think I like it.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Grrr! I keep getting logged out!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

well it's vastly reduced my typing area because of the headers. I'm dyslexic, I do not have a single spelling gene in my buddy but I'm anal over correctness it's going to take me longer for each post. ( I've already spent 10,000 years on this one) sods law birthday notifications are gone and its mine later in the week lol. However maddie has had her kittens so musn't grumble. I guess the forums ok, I would be interested what's it's like for people with even smaller screens than me I.e phone users. If I'm feeling a bit boxed in its got to be worse for them.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I'm on the IPhone at the moment and I'm not sure...

It certainly looks more modern but I'm not sure if that's a good thing...

Are we not going to be able to have sig pics OR?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

On the plus side I'm just glad we're back online, I missed it more than I thought yesterday!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

you can't edit your posts 
That's "body not buddy"


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Not sure yet, the layout on my laptop is ok, but it's all over the place on my tablet.

Idris, that made me laugh, sorry, but I call Gus my Little Buddy and I doubt he has a single spelling gene in his body either lol.

So what are Trophys? in the flag thing top right hand corner it says I've been awarded Trophys.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoomans will always find something to moan about. Take a tip out of a cat's book....

Bunty yesterday








Bunty today







.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ok, don't know how to multi-quote - I agree with everything OR said.

The layout looks neater from a pc to phone, not checked on iPad yet.

Just testing I can upload from PB



Yes I can *thumbup* I need a thump-up smiley


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Charity said:


> View attachment 170608
> View attachment 170609
> Hoomans will always find something to moan about. Take a tip out of a cat's book....
> 
> ...


Gotta love Bunty


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> ok, don't know how to multi-quote - I agree with everything OR said.


To multi quote you click on post reply which takes you down to the reply box so you need to go back up to the next post you want to reply to and do the same again


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ooops, putting on pics a bit fiddly. Tip - if you press for bigger pic then go into preview, don't press again or you get more pics like me.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mum to Missy said:


> Not sure yet, the layout on my laptop is ok, but it's all over the place on my tablet.
> 
> Idris, that made me laugh, sorry, but I call Gus my Little Buddy and I doubt he has a single spelling gene in his body either lol.
> 
> So what are Trophys? in the flag thing top right hand corner it says I've been awarded Trophys.


 basically the trophies look like inane things the site gives you not valued things the other users give you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure we'll all get used to it eventually. I do think we need more Smileys and the signature pictures needs sorting - some seem to work but I've lost mine  On my tablet and I can't see enough of the reply box to type properly once the keyboard is up


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmmm...there are good points and bad points, 
bad points....i'm not keen on the green, i can't see it well so it all looks a bit grey to me...I was getting alerts for every post i commented on, just checked my email and i had loads from here, ive never had that before, my favourite smilies are all gone and i cant edit my post...and i use edit a lot, my fingers move quicker than my brain works resulting in a LOT of mistakes...and good points, PF is back...thats the only one i can see so far.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm sure it's just teething problems and will all be sorted out but so far....
> 
> No option to add or edit sigs
> No edit function on your posts
> ...


Yes I wanted the edit button earlier


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Yes I wanted the edit button earlier


Just read in another part of the forum that some people have an edit button but most people still don't, So hopefully it is work in progress and changes are taking a while to come across


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

It could be worse, think a few things need ironing out though.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

It's going to take a bit of getting used to but in my case it would be easier if I hadn't woken up full of cold/flu.  focusing on anything is hard right now. Off to take a Beechams..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't like it at all  Tried to multi quote but once I changed pages I lost them! Was going to quote OR. Can't find my old PMs which I kept people's phone numbers and email address' in.  Don't like not being able to edit  Everything's too big, can only see last post and this reply. Don't like having to scroll down so much to get to threads  All avatars look blurry to me.
What the  are trophies?
This is just the start...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Don't like it at all  Tried to multi quote but once I changed pages I lost them! Was going to quote OR. Can't find my old PMs which I kept people's phone numbers and email address' in.  Don't like not being able to edit  Everything's too big, can only see last post and this reply. Don't like having to scroll down so much to get to threads  All avatars look blurry to me.
> What the  are trophies?
> This is just the start...


PMs are now called Conversations HB and they should be still there


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Don't like it at all  Tried to multi quote but once I changed pages I lost them! Was going to quote OR. Can't find my old PMs which I kept people's phone numbers and email address' in.  Don't like not being able to edit  Everything's too big, can only see last post and this reply. Don't like having to scroll down so much to get to threads  All avatars look blurry to me.
> What the  are trophies?
> This is just the start...


Can't edit so had to quote. 
What are the binoculars? I haven't chosen to "watch" any thread yet it's saying I am.
Where's the thanks gone?
How do you PM someone now?

Uploading a pic simply to have a go.


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> PMs are now called Conversations HB and they should be still there


Or how do you open a message cause mine takes me to my profile page


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, found PMs, sorry conversations, but they are all listed separately. So tried to delete some but can't work out how to. Have managed to select all and that's it. I wish there was a quick guide somewhere like a short user guide, with tips on how to use the new forums, it would be so much easier. I'm actually losing interest very quickly on the new look forum


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh its OK I've worked it out now


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm a web developer and I know change is always hard on users. I did like the previous forum's likes *and* thanks options. I echo the need for many more emoticons -- I love smilies  -- I would also like to be able to adjust the number of posts listed per page. Another thought for now, is that the sticky threads need a "fold" option, that is: we need a button that collapses all the sticky threads into one line. There are almost as many stickies on the main page than new posts, which strikes me as a bit mad. Either that or move the stickies into their own section?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG I've just gone to check my emails and PF are notifying me about every thread I looked at 
How do I stop it


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> All avatars look blurry to me


You will need to upload a bigger file 200 x 200 pixels cos they are bigger than in the old forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> OMG I've just gone to check my emails and PF are notifying me about every thread I looked at
> How do I stop it


I think it's Preferences (click on your username top-right) and turn off email notifications?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> You will need to upload a bigger file 200 x 200 pixels cos they are bigger than in the old forum


Just tried to do this and it's saying my avatar is too big!! Tried from desktop so will have another go from photobucket. This site is driving me up the wall


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't change my avatar. No option to get pic from photobucket and all my pics on computer are too large


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Can't change my avatar. No option to get pic from photobucket and all my pics on computer are too large


email it to me and I will resize it for you x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Don't like it at all  Tried to multi quote but once I changed pages I lost them! Was going to quote OR. Can't find my old PMs which I kept people's phone numbers and email address' in.  Don't like not being able to edit  Everything's too big, can only see last post and this reply. Don't like having to scroll down so much to get to threads  All avatars look blurry to me.
> What the  are trophies?
> This is just the start...


I am finding it hard to get used to too. I messaged someone and it won't let me post my emojis  not liking the smileys on here at the moment though

Viv xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

On my iPhone a good proportion of the screen is taken up by a green band and a brown band at the top. 
It's worse when I turn it sideways, nearly half the screen, which I usually do to get the writing big enough to read (old age, can't read v small any more).

I've just tried searching for things I know are there but keep getting no results. I want to apologise for not putting a new photo up yet in the photo caption comp. due to trying to fathom out the new forum and lack of time to do so because of preparing for a job interview tomorrow. But I can't find the thread for the last one. 

Have all our green blobs gone? I know it's daft, but I was proud of mine. They were hard won over 4 years. 

Concentrating and checking through this carefully if there's no edit facility!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Right now I am likely to swear,I dont like it one little bit ,but then us old folk don't like change 
Not being able to edit is a PITA Ive already made myself look an even bigger twit than I am by trying what I thought might work and didn't,just made it worse


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

RobbieC said:


> I'm a web developer and I know change is always hard on users. I did like the previous forum's likes *and* thanks options. I echo the need for many more emoticons -- I love smilies  -- I would also like to be able to adjust the number of posts listed per page. Another thought for now, is that the sticky threads need a "fold" option, that is: we need a button that collapses all the sticky threads into one line. There are almost as many stickies on the main page than new posts, which strikes me as a bit mad. Either that or move the stickies into their own section?


It won't let me use my emojis the other forum did. There are some brilliant icons on the emoji keyboard .

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

buffie said:


> Right now I am likely to swear,I dont like it one little bit ,but then us old folk don't like change
> Not being able to edit is a PITA Ive already made myself look an even bigger twit than I am by trying what I thought might work and didn't,just made it worse


Yes it's even worse when you have not long self taught yourself to use a computer or in my case iPad. I can't use the new laptop I can't get my head around the windows 8 plus being in my senior years change is hard. It's taken me a while learning what all the bit up above the answer box mean. Some I don't know.  And I can't use my emoji keyboard any more the website doesn't let them appear

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ok, found PMs, sorry conversations, but they are all listed separately. So tried to delete some but can't work out how to. Have managed to select all and that's it. I wish there was a quick guide somewhere like a short user guide, with tips on how to use the new forums, it would be so much easier. I'm actually losing interest very quickly on the new look forum


I don't like it either HB but bear with it we'll all get used to it eventually, and probably quicker than we think! The main thing is that we are back online, I'm sure there will just be a few things they need to sort out. Rome wasn't built in a day and all that!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Right ,daft question time.....do we still have the option of visitor message and Private message or is there just the one option of "conversation" and is that private or open to all


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

I just went to my own profile page and there's a space for "profile posts" which might be the same as visitor messages (ie public)? Tried to post one on yours Buffie but I can't get to your profile page.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

shortandfurry said:


> I just went to my own profile page and there's a space for "profile posts" which might be the same as visitor messages (ie public)? Tried to post one on yours Buffie but I can't get to your profile page.


Thanks for that sounds as though that may be what was VM's then I had mine set to "friends only" on the old forum so that has probably been continued.Will go to see if I can post on yours


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Also what is all this 'media' stuff on your preferences, pah, I'm struggling, I need an edit button and more smilies, I fear change


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

buffie said:


> Thanks for that sounds as though that may be what was VM's then I had mine set to "friends only" on the old forum so that has probably been continued.Will go to see if I can post on yours


Mystery solved I think


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Wish there was a way to use the old forum look as I am not use to this look.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still can't multi quote :-( 

I think most of my old pm's are here. 

You don't get same options on phone as you do pc or am I missing something? I hope so as I no longer have a laptop at home, maybe excuse for OH to buy me a Mac Book  

Far too many pages :-( is there a way to change to maximum posts per page like the other forum version? 

I fear that we might lose members because of the changes :-( I hope we can all get used to it and it doesn't come to that.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I know CC has had enough and she's off (she emailed me) It's far too time consuming for her trying to work it all out. I must say I am feeling the same ATM. I have posted in thread: new site issues (forum help and suggestions) asking for a user guide, what's changed and the reasons why.

Until/whilst trying to get to grips with this I haven't so much as looked at another thread, unless it's to do with navigating this site. Having to jump between them all to try to find answers. This isn't what I joined PF to do.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

so far I have to log in everytime I come on here and I don't like the colours and looking for smileys errrr ok think I have found them  yes right found them ,well just have to find everything else now lol


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I know CC has had enough and she's off (she emailed me) It's far too time consuming for her trying to work it all out. I must say I am feeling the same ATM. I have posted in thread: new site issues (forum help and suggestions) asking for a user guide, what's changed and the reasons why.
> 
> Until/whilst trying to get to grips with this I haven't so much as looked at another thread, unless it's to do with navigating this site. Having to jump between them all to try to find answers. This isn't what I joined PF to do.


  we're going to lose friends 

It's very time consuming, I've posted on a couple of other threads and managed to start a new one.

My understanding the reason for the change was the old platform forum version couldn't cope.

It would have been a better idea to have had more notice of the change over and maybe a link to this new version available for all to test and get our heads around first, give feed back and take it from there.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Im sure i will get used to it the more i use it. Not to sure about the trophy's yet.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I fear that we might lose members because of the changes :-( I hope we can all get used to it and it doesn't come to that.


I will be really sad if that happens, let's remember it's only been a few hours so far 



huckybuck said:


> I know CC has had enough and she's off (she emailed me) It's far too time consuming for her trying to work it all out. I must say I am feeling the same ATM. I have posted in thread: new site issues (forum help and suggestions) asking for a user guide, what's changed and the reasons why.
> 
> Until/whilst trying to get to grips with this I haven't so much as looked at another thread, unless it's to do with navigating this site. Having to jump between them all to try to find answers. This isn't what I joined PF to do.


Has CC really left HB? Forever? That is really sad. Please bear with it we wouldn't want to lose you too, I'm sure it will be fine with time, I am a total technophobe but we need to give it a chance. It's like everytime they change Facebook I think "Oh, I've had enough of this" but I always get used to it quite quickly in the end.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK I've just come back after having to pop out and I'm a little less grumpy now.... Edit posts and Sig editing have now been sorted so I'm much happier, I guess old threads will come back eventually when they have copied over.... So it's just smileys now that I'm missing


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> OK I've just come back *after having to pop* out and I'm a little less grumpy now.... Edit posts and Sig editing have now been sorted so I'm much happier, I guess old threads will come back eventually when they have copied over.... So it's just smileys now that I'm missing


I thought that read, after having a poo 

I think I need to go home and lie down


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Personally, I think the new forum is ok... It's growing on me although it will be a shame if we lose members  
I've changed the zoom level on my browser so the forum doesn't look so in your face and the text isn't so large - that really bugged me for some reason although it's much better now. I don't really like the fact visitor messages are visible to everyone on the home page of the forum but they aren't something I've really used before fortunately. I do agree that we need more and better smileys, I liked the old ones - the new ones, not so much.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I thought that read, after having a poo


Now this is where we need the "rolling on the floor laughing" smilie!!! Hahahaha, that would have been a bit of an overshare!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Personally, I think the new forum is ok... It's growing on me although it will be a shame if we lose members
> .


I'm now logged on on my work PC and it looks a lot better than it did on the phone this morning, admittedly I haven't tried to do much yet other than reply to threads but I think I'm getting used to it already. It's like anything else, no-one likes change but it's inevitable and we just have to get on with it.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I am getting to grips with it more im sure ill have a melt down when i try to start a new thread though lol.

Im loving the  smiley though haha


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not over keen... hey ho i'm sure i'll get used to it


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Has anyone worked out if there is any point to points yet? Are they purely given to you by the site. In which case worthless or are they from other users is which case precious.?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

hmm i can report my own post if i don't like it fpmsl... any one know where/how to remove my sig, which aint working lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Has anyone worked out if there is any point to points yet? Are they purely given to you by the site. In which case worthless or are they from other users is which case precious.?


I think you get trophy points after you receive a certain amount of likes for posts, so although not directly given by other users like rep it does mean people like what you write?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry but I don't like it  But hey I'm old school, and hate change at the best of time lol


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

sussed it now... had to swap browsers


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> OK I've just come back after having to pop out and I'm a little less grumpy now.... Edit posts and Sig editing have now been sorted so I'm much happier, I guess old threads will come back eventually when they have copied over.... So it's just smileys now that I'm missing


That's the spirit


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok it's official I DO NOT like personal messages appearing on the main page


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't like anything at the moment, apart from the green, that's quite nice!!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

How are you guys being able to quote? I don't have a 'quote' button anymore


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

ALR said:


> How are you guys being able to quote? I don't have a 'quote' button anymore


Oh I think I found it. Ignore me


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

ALR said:


> How are you guys being able to quote? I don't have a 'quote' button anymore


If you click the reply button On the post you want to quote that should do it

Edit: Bugger it im too slow lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

The stickies are a pain in the butt!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

idris said:


> Ok it's official I DO NOT like personal messages appearing on the main page


Not certain on this but "I think" there is still the equivalent of the VM's and PM's.
On a members profile page there should be a box to leave a message in just like the old vm system ,unless I am mistaken the "conversations" are the same as PM's and private,but may be wrong.

If you scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on the "quick navigation" link there is a fair bit of info that may help.


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

I seem to have lost "ME". This pic is a really old one which I had when I used to look on the dog threads. NOw Chico has gone and I don't have any Cat comments, anymore. I am sure I used the right password etc


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

idris said:


> If you click the reply button On the post you want to quote that should do it
> 
> Edit: Bugger it im too slow lol


I was going to 'reply' to your post but managed to click on 'report'. Closed the window of course but that's where the old 'like' button was. :sigh: It's going to take me some time to get used to this new format :roll eyes:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

ALR said:


> I was going to 'reply' to your post but managed to click on 'report'. Closed the window of course but that's where the old 'like' button was. :sigh: It's going to take me some time to get used to this new format :roll eyes:


 we don't have the roll on the floor laughing one anymore that's not fair.
(Rolls on the floor laughing)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Yup 


buffie said:


> Not certain on this but "I think" there is still the equivalent of the VM's and PM's.
> On a members profile page there should be a box to leave a message in just like the old vm system ,unless I am mistaken the "conversations" are the same as PM's and private,but may be wrong.
> 
> If you scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on the "quick navigation" link there is a fair bit of info that may help.


Yup I think this is like Facebook. You can see what your friends have written on each other's profiles, which is the equivalent of the previous visitor messages, so it's like the Facebook newsfeed, but you can still speak to someone privately by using "Conversations" which is the equivalent of private messages. Not sure why they've felt the need to have a Newsfeed, but visitor messages were always public you just would have had to go snooping for them


----------



## Mistyweather123 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah, I am back !!! forgot the numbers after my name.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Trying to upload a picture:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Still prefer the old site, can't get use to this new forum look even with zooming out

Seems more cluttered


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

idris said:


> Has anyone worked out if there is any point to points yet? Are they purely given to you by the site. In which case worthless or are they from other users is which case precious.?


If you mean the green reps they were given by other posters who thought you had made a great or informative post. So yes they were quite precious. I am wondering if that's what the trophies are for hmmmmm not sure. But maybe Mark could explain the forum a little in help and advice bit. 

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

ALR said:


> How are you guys being able to quote? I don't have a 'quote' button anymore


I did it by pressing reply on your post. I found it by playing around earlier

Viv xx


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

vivien said:


> If you mean the green reps they were given by other posters who thought you had made a great or informative post. So yes they were quite precious. I am wondering if that's what the trophies are for hmmmmm not sure. But maybe Mark could explain the forum a little in help and advice bit.
> 
> Viv xx


I've had a look at the bottom of the page in help, it explains there ish lol.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mum to Missy said:


> Not sure yet, the layout on my laptop is ok, but it's all over the place on my tablet.
> 
> Idris, that made me laugh, sorry, but I call Gus my Little Buddy and I doubt he has a single spelling gene in his body either lol.
> 
> So what are Trophys? in the flag thing top right hand corner it says I've been awarded Trophys.


I think the trophies have replaced the green blob system


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am struggling with it a little and I cannot find the quote function....someone help me with that please


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I am struggling with it a little and I cannot find the quote function....someone help me with that please


there doesnt seem to be a quote any more but reply works likes quote used to...i have no idea how to muti quote though...or should that be multi reply??!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I am struggling with it a little and I cannot find the quote function....someone help me with that please





Paddypaws said:


> I am struggling with it a little and I cannot find the quote function....someone help me with that please


To quote click on the "reply" at the bottom of the post you want to quote,to multi quote you have to click the reply,which takes you to the "reply box" then go back to each post you want to quote,in turn,and repeat,then type your reply.Hope that makes sense,it does in my head but that isn't a place you really want to understand


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Have to say, gut reaction is I'm not liking it. I'm a geek and used to testing interfaces, and this one doing my nut.

Not being able to change the number of posts per page is my biggest bugbear at the moment (and that can't be changed and won't be changing according to the software website - apparantly even the admin changing the central option breaks all the page links! Whcih is just silly...), but I can usually get to grips with any new system and go 'it's not so bad' after not too long (it's kind of my job!). This one is just annoying me still, which is not a good sign!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just logged on before leaving work... this is wierd! I'm only replying to try it out


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Have to say, gut reaction is I'm not liking it. I'm a geek and used to testing interfaces, and this one doing my nut.
> 
> Not being able to change the number of posts per page is my biggest bugbear at the moment (and that can't be changed and won't be changing according to the software website - apparantly even the admin changing the central option breaks all the page links! Whcih is just silly...), but I can usually get to grips with any new system and go 'it's not so bad' after not too long (it's kind of my job!). This one is just annoying me still, which is not a good sign!


Not much hope for the rest of us then


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Not much hope for the rest of us then


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

buffie said:


> Not much hope for the rest of us then


Heh, sorry if that's scary, but I tell it like I see it!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

It feels like all ive been doing today is asking questions on how to do and find things ...but i have more...how do i find my old photo album or has it gone and how do i stop all the emails i'm getting from PF ??


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

LostSoul said:


> It feels like all ive been doing today is asking questions on how to do and find things ...but i have more...how do i find my old photo album or has it gone and how do i stop all the emails i'm getting from PF ??


Haven't worked out the photo albums yet. With the email notifications if you go to preference and untick them. I did that and still getting them though, I'm being bombarded!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Haven't worked out the photo albums yet. With the email notifications if you go to preference and untick them. I did that and still getting them though, I'm being bombarded!


I unticked email notifications this morning but ive got loads since then so i thought i must have done it wrong, hopefully it's something they will sort out soon, i'm getting more used to the new layout but the email thing annoys me ...and i forgot to save the photos from my album so i hope it isnt gone for good.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Haven't worked out the photo albums yet. With the email notifications if you go to preference and untick them. I did that and still getting them though, I'm being bombarded!


At the bottom of the emails it says

_If you no longer wish to receive these emails, you may disable emails from this thread or disable all emails._

If you click on 'disable all emails' in the email you shouldn't receive any more unless you get sent messages but you can also disable them, again it's at the bottom of the email


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

It is a bit confusing. It can only get better.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I guess we'll all slowly get used to the new PF and soon be using it like pro's .... I hope so anyway


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> At the bottom of the emails it says
> 
> _If you no longer wish to receive these emails, you may disable emails from this thread or disable all emails._
> 
> If you click on 'disable all emails' in the email you shouldn't receive any more unless you get sent messages but you can also disable them, again it's at the bottom of the email


I'd thank you for this except we've got no thanks 
I'm the same as Sarah, I've managed to disable some of the emails but still getting some. Where will I find ^^^^^ ?
I've so many questions - asked in so many threads but not had replies to everything, it's so frustrating.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Shikoku said:


> At the bottom of the emails it says
> 
> _If you no longer wish to receive these emails, you may disable emails from this thread or disable all emails._
> 
> If you click on 'disable all emails' in the email you shouldn't receive any more unless you get sent messages but you can also disable them, again it's at the bottom of the email


Looks like that should be an end to emails for "messages" thanks for the tip


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'd thank you for this except we've got no thanks
> I'm the same as Sarah, I've managed to disable some of the emails but still getting some. Where will I find ^^^^^ ?
> I've so many questions - asked in so many threads but not had replies to everything, it's so frustrating.


In the emails you receive, it should be at the very end of the email hun 

I'm happy to help answer any questions, if I can but I agree it's frustrating especially because there are so many different threads around at the moment.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I'd thank you for this except we've got no thanks
> I'm the same as Sarah, I've managed to disable some of the emails but still getting some. Where will I find ^^^^^ ?
> I've so many questions - asked in so many threads but not had replies to everything, it's so frustrating.


Not sure whether you were asking how to disable emails for messages but if you were open an email alert ,at the bottom of the page there should be a link to "disable emails" click on that and it will take you to your profile page and the box that needs to be ticked or unticked ,(cant remember which) ,to stop emails,right now I'm struggling to remember my own name


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to cry  oh no I can't because there's no crying smiley! 

I've already clicked the link at the bottom of numerous emails to disable all emails but yet I'm being bombarded  I thought the yahoo feline asthma group emails were bad but this just takes the p


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Hate having to login everytime, but howcome some people have Petforum VIP?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> Hate having to login everytime, but howcome some people have Petforum VIP?


Have you not got the box that says stayed logged in?

We have VIP because we're special  I think it's to do with how long you've been a member or how many posts you have, it was on the last forum.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I want to cry  oh no I can't because there's no crying smiley!
> 
> I've already clicked the link at the bottom of numerous emails to disable all emails but yet I'm being bombarded  I thought the yahoo feline asthma group emails were bad but this just takes the p


http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/preferences

http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/contact-details

Have you unticked the '_and receive email notifications_' in the above links?


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Have you not got the box that says stayed logged in?
> 
> We have VIP because we're special  I think it's to do with how long you've been a member or how many posts you have, it was on the last forum.


Cool never really noticed it before , liking the new smileys and still have to figure out where all my photos went that I uploaded on the site.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I want to cry  oh no I can't because there's no crying smiley!
> 
> I've already clicked the link at the bottom of numerous emails to disable all emails but yet I'm being bombarded  I thought the yahoo feline asthma group emails were bad but this just takes the p


Sorry ,don't really "like" your post but wanted you to know I care  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shikoku said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/preferences
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/contact-details
> 
> Have you unticked the '_and receive email notifications_' in the above links?


Thanks 

I've unticked everything!

I'm going to log out and back in again and see what happens.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Sorry ,don't really "like" your post but wanted you to know I care  xx


Thanks Buffie  xx


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I want to cry  oh no I can't because there's no crying smiley!
> 
> I've already clicked the link at the bottom of numerous emails to disable all emails but yet I'm being bombarded  I thought the yahoo feline asthma group emails were bad but this just takes the p


Seems odd that there is no crying smiley


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've unticked everything!
> 
> I'm going to log out and back in again and see what happens.


Oo oo I quoted  is that the equivalent of turning it off and back on again  did it work, although be careful as I got carried away u ticking things earlier and lost the (very limited) smilies


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Buffie, Shikoku THANK YOU!!! I've found the bit in an email and disabled it so fingers crossed!!!

List of questions: some I've asked in threads but not got the answers to yet or can't remember where I've asked them  can't find an embarrassed smiley sorry…

1. Followers and Following. I am now following my friends it seems. Much as I love them all dearly, I may not necessarily want to follow all their threads/posts. Will they be offended if I unfollow? Is this like Facebook (don't use) where you try to get as many friends as possible? Where can I find my followers? What if I don't want them to follow me?

2. How do I delete conversations. I seem to have hundreds of them and don't want to have to scroll back through them all to find old ones. I like to keep neat and tidy but just can't find a delete button?

3. I'm assuming you can't multi quote on different pages? I tried and lost the previous quotes.

4. I've disabled the sticky bars but the stickys are still showing???

5. I seem to be watching every new thread there is, how do I unwatch them?

6. What's a tag? Why tag? And how do you tag?

7. What's my media? If it's photos, I've gone into Photos but none of my photos from previous threads are in there? Why is there a Photos area? Why aren't the photos we've posted going in there?

8. Rating media? What's this about? Why do it and how do it?

9. Where are these trophies?

Feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment. It would have been so helpful to have a user guide/question and answer thread for the new look forum - I have suggested this to the mods but it doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Gosh, this is different!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

HB I think Mark is working on a FAQ page to help with the problems and will have it ready as soon as he has time


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

First thing this morning I misread the logon and entered my email address and it displayed my name which was a bit alarming. However apart from the posts per page issue - sorry 10 is just crap . I quite like the new layout, it's clean and simple and a nice font. Saying that once I worked how to disable all the email notification it was easy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

With friends or people you follow think that's what they are now called, to the right of their user name there is a button that says unfollow, click it and they disappear.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> With friends or people you follow think that's what they are now called, to the right of their user name there is a button that says unfollow, click it and they disappear.


Will they know I've unfollowed them though? I don't want to offend anyone. Am I alerted to my following's posts and threads? Can I disable this?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Let's try and cheer ourselves up with some positives, I like......

The new logo
That we no longer have to see the Pets4homes ad/banner at the top of the page
Now mobile friendly
Pulsating green glow when someone is online
That it goes straight to the unread posts when you click on the thread
Less old-fashioned looking
YouTube videos now automatically embed in the posts
Anything else anybody?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Buffie, Shikoku THANK YOU!!! I've found the bit in an email and disabled it so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> List of questions: some I've asked in threads but not got the answers to yet or can't remember where I've asked them  can't find an embarrassed smiley sorry…
> 
> ...


Tried to help where I can, replies in *bold*  x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Will they know I've unfollowed them though? I don't want to offend anyone. Am I alerted to my following's posts and threads? Can I disable this?


I haven't noticed any alerts regarding posts or threads of people I 'follow'


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I haven't noticed any alerts regarding posts or threads of people I 'follow'


Thanks Lynn, what would be the point of following then though?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Will they know I've unfollowed them though? I don't want to offend anyone. Am I alerted to my following's posts and threads? Can I disable this?


I don't know ?? I've unfollowed people that aren't around anymore, I'm on a tidy up mission


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks Lynn, what would be the point of following then though?





sarahecp said:


> I don't know ?? I've unfollowed people that aren't around anymore, I'm on a tidy up mission


I think it's so you can see what they have been up to on 'Your News Feed' http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/news-feed


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Let's try and cheer ourselves up with some positives, I like......
> 
> The new logo
> That we no longer have to see the Pets4homes ad/banner at the top of the page
> ...


Some good points there 

I like the green


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shikoku said:


> I think it's so you can see what they have been up to on 'Your News Feed' http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/news-feed


Ahh ok 

It's turning into Facebook


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I am starting to like the new layout more and more...especially as now i can view it on my phone without turning it sideways 
i wasnt sure of the green at first but its growing on me but please, please, give us the thanks and edit buttons back...i've spent hours today clicking through options trying to figure it all out, im still none the wiser but im getting there...apparently 2 people follow me and i follow 2 people...i didnt know i had friends 
My sig pic disappeared but i think its back now, its a shame my old photo album has gone, i should have thought and saved it, i had pics of my Mac on there who i lost last year...I don't cope well with change but im just glad to have PF back.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> 4. I've disabled the sticky bars but the stickys are still showing???
> 
> .


I got all excited at seeing the

Enable Sticky Navigation & Enable Sticky Userbar but alas......


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Let's try and cheer ourselves up with some positives, I like......
> YouTube videos now automatically embed in the posts


?????

I've never been able to upload to you tube as it is!!!

2 more questions

1. I've tried to search threads and posts for my old threads but nothing happens - I time out  Will we not be able to search for old threads i.e. before it was revamped?

2. News feed? Where do I find this? And whilst we're at it, what's my wall? What do I do with it? Only noticed Buffie and Vivien talking about it!!!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Let's try and cheer ourselves up with some positives, I like......
> 
> The new logo
> That we no longer have to see the Pets4homes ad/banner at the top of the page
> ...


It's nice to get a notification when you've been quoted.
You can save posts as drafts.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> i wasnt sure of the green at first but its growing on me ….apparently 2 people follow me and i follow 2 people...i didnt know i had friends


A lot of people are mentioning green…is this the green at the top of the page? Everything is very white and bright to me!

How can you find out who's following you???? I could have stalkers


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> ?????
> 
> I've never been able to upload to you tube as it is!!!
> 
> ...


I think I saw something earlier that maybe not all the threads have been transferred yet so maybe that will come in time. Same with photos which someone mentioned above.

If you click on your avatar at the top right hand corner of your screen you can access your newsfeed there. I didn't make much use of the friends function on the old site so my only two followers haven't been on today (for a while actually) so there's no activity on mine at the minute but I gather it will show activity by people you follow? Like the Facebook newsfeed (no help if you don't use Facebook!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> A lot of people are mentioning green…is this the green at the top of the page? Everything is very white and bright to me!
> 
> How can you find out who's following you???? I could have stalkers


I think your followers at the moment will be your friends from the old system based on what mine says, I don't know if you can choose to follow someone unbeknownst to them on the new system...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm now following you  but when I did it I found out you aren't following me 


Ahhhh just found my followers, by clicking on the avatar!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I'm now following you  but when I did it I found out you aren't following me


Lol I just followed you to find out if you needed to accept it or something...you don't!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, can see them all. So basically anyone can follow you even if you don't want them to?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ok, can see them all. So basically anyone can follow you even if you don't want them to?


It kind of looks like it from what I can see. There's an ignore function but that would mean you wouldn't see that person's posts at all I think? So not really what you want.

I'm not sure it's such a big problem, they won't be able to see anything they couldn't find by looking for it anyway, though it might make it easier for trolls to target people- You could stick them on ignore though!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ok, can see them all. So basically anyone can follow you even if you don't want them to?


It kind of looks like it from what I can see. There's an ignore function but that would mean you wouldn't see that person's posts at all I think? So not really what you want.

I'm not sure it's such a big problem, they won't be able to see anything they couldn't find by looking for it anyway, though it might make it easier for trolls to target people- You could stick them on ignore though!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok I have a question, two actually. How do I hide the stickys and how do I get them back if I want to view them again?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't know  I unsticked the bars but stickys are still there  I was in preferences I think.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We had the ignore function on the other forum, you can choose this option if you don't want to see a members posts.



JaimeandBree said:


> Ok I have a question, two actually. How do I hide the stickys and how do I get them back if I want to view them again?


I've been trying to hide stickys, there's something somewhere can't remember where now, but I unticked it and they are still there. Maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> We had the ignore function on the other forum, you can choose this option if you don't want to see a members posts.
> 
> I've been trying to hide stickys, there's something somewhere can't remember where now, but I unticked it and they are still there. Maybe I did something wrong.


As I can't edit posts - that wasn't very helpful sorry


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> We had the ignore function on the other forum, you can choose this option if you don't want to see a members posts.
> 
> I've been trying to hide stickys, there's something somewhere can't remember where now, but I unticked it and they are still there. Maybe I did something wrong.


Hmmm, went into preferences an unticked the stickys but they're still there, maybe a bug in the system that needs to be ironed out?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

This thing is not posting my posts! And when it does its multiple times!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is it me or is this forum also incredibly slow this evening 
Wine is calling as brain is about to explode


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I am bloody grumpy to say the least! I DO NOT LIKE CHANGE!!!! 

I am so confused by everything - the site as a whole feels like it has been "dumbed down"


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Is it me or is this also incredible slow this evening
> Wine is calling as brain is about to explode


It's very slow,  Viv said it was for her too.

I need more than wine!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> It's very slow,  Viv said it was for her too.
> 
> I need more than wine!


You have Wine! Please share I need some big time I am so confused - It is also running extremely slow for me


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

OK I love stickys they are very helpful but how on earth do I hide them so I don't have to have them on show constantly


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, it's slow for me too - I have wine  and gin and tonic earlier too


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

OK I love stickys they are very helpful but how on earth do I hide them so I don't have to have them on show constantly


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Is it me or is this forum also incredibly slow this evening
> Wine is calling as brain is about to explode





sarahecp said:


> It's very slow,  Viv said it was for her too.
> 
> I need more than wine!


Yep it's slow, thought It might just be my phone. Probably all the traffic from everyone moaning 

Luckily I have a glass of wine to hand already!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

The website is going slow and images aren't loading .


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> OK I love stickys they are very helpful but how on earth do I hide them so I don't have to have them on show constantly


No-one seems to have been able to work this out yet!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It is going slow for me too, and I have now discovered that Sky have updated and done things to my planner, it's all too much, so I'm off to lie in a darkened room, or I might just eat a Jammy Dodger and see if it helps


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Don't know  I unsticked the bars but stickys are still there  I was in preferences I think.





sarahecp said:


> We had the ignore function on the other forum, you can choose this option if you don't want to see a members posts.
> 
> I've been trying to hide stickys, there's something somewhere can't remember where now, but I unticked it and they are still there. Maybe I did something wrong.


I unticked the 2 "sticky bar" options and all they seem to control is the green and grey bar at the top of the page,with them both unticked they don't follow the page as you scroll down HTH


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Let's try and cheer ourselves up with some positives, I like......
> 
> The new logo
> That we no longer have to see the Pets4homes ad/banner at the top of the page
> ...


Conversations are better than the old PM system, because of my pop up blocker I had trouble with them constantly.

I do prefer this one, there are a couple of minor bugbears but overall a big


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I was just going to post that I'm finding it really sloooow. I can click on a page and have time to refill mmy wine before it comes up... Glad to see I'm not alone drinking on a school night


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

After using it for a while I'm actually starting to find it easier on my phone than the old forum, it's not perfect but I'm getting used to it


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I was just going to post that I'm finding it really sloooow. I can click on a page and have time to refill mmy wine before it comes up... Glad to see I'm not alone drinking on a school night


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

After using it for a while I'm actually starting to find it easier on my phone than the old forum, it's not perfect but I'm getting used to it 

I don't like that I can't see sigs on my phone though. They help you keep straight who's cat is whose!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oops double post....hic


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Is it me or is this forum also incredibly slow this evening
> Wine is calling as brain is about to explode


I'm so glad it's not just me. I've even had it time out whilst trying to load a page


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Can anyone else see duplicate posts or is it just me??


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Can anyone else see duplicate posts or is it just me??


nope, but did notice a few posting problems earlier and seems it is fast again


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Merenwenrago said:


> nope, but did notice a few posting problems earlier and seems it is fast again


slow slow slow for me, and I am really struggling to find my way round.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> slow slow slow for me, and I am really struggling to find my way round.


hating the layout here and can't get use to it yet something about the old layout worked

Maybe it is cause everything in bunched up


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Merenwenrago said:


> hating the layout here and can't get use to it yet something about the old layout worked
> 
> Maybe it is cause everything in bunched up


Super slow here. Giving up and hoping tomorrow will be better


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Super slow here. Giving up and hoping tomorrow will be better


Hope it gets sorted out tomorrow

So use to the look of the other forums I use this looks out of place


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Slow here too and I have no trophy points but I had a lot of thanks and stuff before. I'm sure it'll get sorted out in the next wee while.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Slurp! I don't like not being able to thank people, if I go and thank them on their profile page the world and their dog sees it. I'm mortified for those whom have been on here for a long time and who built up rep with good advice and kindness or funnyness( you know who you are), for it to be translated into likes just the same as any other like ,is rather harsh. I can safely say this as I didn't have much rep to begin with. im not too fond of being able to see so much info about what individuals are doing , I caught shosh having a good mooch at huckybucks profile today just as I was mooching at his to see if his fabulous rep has been turned to crappy points as well. Slurp!
It's all a bit Orwellian if you ask me which you didn't of course. It's slower and my favourite smilies are missing. I was just waiting for the right moment to use the turny round bum one . rant over glug!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The email notifications have stopped


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Still not happy! Just logged me out then froze on me! 

This is not the birthday present I wanted from PF!  Oh and what crap smilies lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Slurp! I don't like not being able to thank people, if I go and thank them on their profile page the world and their dog sees it. I'm mortified for those whom have been on here for a long time and who built up rep with good advice and kindness or funnyness( you know who you are), for it to be translated into likes just the same as any other like ,is rather harsh. I can safely say this as I didn't have much rep to begin with. im not too fond of being able to see so much info about what individuals are doing , I caught shosh having a good mooch at huckybucks profile today just as I was mooching at his to see if his fabulous rep has been turned to crappy points as well. Slurp!
> It's all a bit Orwellian if you ask me which you didn't of course. It's slower and my favourite smilies are missing. I was just waiting for the right moment to use the turny round bum one . rant over glug!


Just a small point - Shosh is a girl! You're not the first one to make that mistake though 

I gather rep was always a bit controversial, a lot of people didn't like it and we have had some instances of people abusing the use of red rep. Overall I liked rep though, I was proud of mine and I didn't have half of what the other long time members had!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was proud of my rep


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Had a very quick look before work this morning on my phone and got myself very confused because of the stickies  I didn't realise that I needed to scroll past the page numbers to see the threads so was going to the next page and just kept seeing the same threads which I eventually realised were the stickies  I did this several times before realising the problem , was not a good start. In my defence it was early 
Only just now getting to work my way around it on my laptop, plenty of learning to do for me and am pretty sure I will forget quite regularly how to do things 
I do like the new logo though and am giving myself time to get to grips with the new layout.
I would like to add my request for more smilies please. 
Am now going to explore the rest of the site  wish me luck


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Chillicat said:


> Had a very quick look before work this morning on my phone and got myself very confused because of the stickies  I didn't realise that I needed to scroll past the page numbers to see the threads so was going to the next page and just kept seeing the same threads which I eventually realised were the stickies  I did this several times before realising the problem , was not a good start. In my defence it was early
> Only just now getting to work my way around it on my laptop, plenty of learning to do for me and am pretty sure I will forget quite regularly how to do things
> I do like the new logo though and am giving myself time to get to grips with the new layout.
> I would like to add my request for more smilies please.
> Am now going to explore the rest of the site  wish me luck


Wasn't just you I also did the same.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Why do I keep getting logged out even though I tick keep me logged in? Is this just my phone or is it happening to everyone?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Logged me out a couple of times.

Have found one thing I like YAY ..... Like the little arrow to take you back to the top of the page lol


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Merenwenrago said:


> Wasn't just you I also did the same.


I do believe this place may become very entertaining later tonight with the amount of wine that is being consumed just to help ease the confusion


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Overall I liked rep though, I was proud of mine and I didn't have half of what the other long time members had!


I loved my rep  and was proud of it too (that smiley looks how I feel and I've only had 2 glasses)



sarahecp said:


> The email notifications have stopped


No more emails here  If I could give rep, Shikoku and Buffie would have had some for telling us how to get rid of them!!!!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Logged me out a couple of times.
> 
> Have found one thing I like YAY ..... Like the little arrow to take you back to the top of the page lol


I wondered what that arrow did  now I know thank you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Why do I keep getting logged out even though I tick keep me logged in? Is this just my phone or is it happening to everyone?


Couldn't multi quote you as was on previous page. I seem to be fine on computer, staying in, but haven't tried logging back on phone or kindle yet. Will let you know. Just charging up iPad to see what that's like.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Buffie, Shikoku THANK YOU!!! I've found the bit in an email and disabled it so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> List of questions: some I've asked in threads but not got the answers to yet or can't remember where I've asked them  can't find an embarrassed smiley sorry…
> 
> ...


I think I've figured most of this out and I'm sure you already have some more answers by now. I have tested the Tag function though - it's the same as on the photography forum I owned and ran. If I want to call you to a post, so you could perhaps help someone with your knowledge, I would type @ followed by your user name. On my forum you had to sign up to this - I'm not sure if we've all been signed up by default. I'll give it a go @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little Zooey said:


> I think I've figured most of this out and I'm sure you already have some more answers by now. I have tested the Tag function though - it's the same as on the photography forum I owned and ran. If I want to call you to a post, so you could perhaps help someone with your knowledge, I would type @ followed by your user name. On my forum you had to sign up to this - I'm not sure if we've all been signed up by default. I'll give it a go @huckybuck


Thanks LZ, I had an alert to say that you had quoted on the post but no tag?

I've only figured out the Followers/following so far. 1 down 8 to go  well 7, at least I now know what a tag is supposed to do


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks LZ, I had an alert to say that you had quoted on the post but no tag?
> 
> I've only figured out the Followers/following so far. 1 down 8 to go  well 7, at least I now know what a tag is supposed to do


I actually had to pay for the Tag function on my forum. At least I only had a few members, so they were all instructed on how to sign up. It certainly works because as I typed @ and then the first part of your name, I got you in a drop down list so I could select you. Maybe Mark needs to set something his end. I'm going to bed now, but I think I've figured out most things in here. If you want to list what is outstanding, I'm happy to help


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks LZ. (Liked instead) I'm hoping there may be a question/answer thread soon. If not I'll call on your expertise tomorrow


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Little Zooey said:


> On my forum you had to sign up to this - I'm not sure if we've all been signed up by default.


I think this may be what "Receive an alert when someone... Tags me in a message" under Alert Preferences does. I've turned a bunch of my notifications off though so can't remember if it was automatically checked or not.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Trying out the tagging thing...

@huckybuck think it was you who asked earlier about old threads, I raised the question on the thread in general chat and Mark's response was that all old threads have been brought over but the search function is still being built up so a lot of the old threads aren't available yet. So it may take a few days but all old threads will be available in time if I'm understanding correctly


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

AmsMam said:


> I think this may be what "Receive an alert when someone... Tags me in a message" under Alert Preferences does. I've turned a bunch of my notifications off though so can't remember if it was automatically checked or not.


Yes - I believe that is correct and I already set mine to yes. Can someone tag me in this thread please and I can confirm if it is working or not. Just type @ and then Little Zooey with no space after the @. You should see a drop down after a few characters, so simply select me from that. If it works then we can spread the word. I found it really useful on my forum (that is the one I built and ran). You can call someone to answer a question if they are the resident expert, or you can call them to something they will find useful or funny. I believe it builds up stronger relationships too


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Little Zooey said:


> Yes - I believe that is correct and I already set mine to yes. Can someone tag me in this thread please and I can confirm if it is working or not. Just type @ and then Little Zooey with no space after the @. You should see a drop down after a few characters, so simply select me from that. If it works then we can spread the word. I found it really useful on my forum (that is the one I built and ran). You can call someone to answer a question if they are the resident expert, or you can call them to something they will find useful or funny. I believe it builds up stronger relationships too


@Little Zooey


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Hmmm - I got the alert, but I'm not sure if that was simply because you quoted my post. Can you try again without the quote please?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Little Zooey


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

YES!!! I got "Idris tagged you in a post". I'll go and spread the word now. Thank you!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Could be a useful feature! @Little Zooey


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Little Zooey said:


> YES!!! I got "Idris tagged you in a post". I'll go and spread the word now. Thank you!


Not a problem sweetie, btw I'm loving your sig


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm also liking the fact that you can now upload a photo directly to here (bypassing Photobucket) and can choose the option to display it full size instead those silly little thumbnails


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow! That's a stunning photograph @oliviarussian and you are right that the tags can be very useful


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, I get tags now - thanks @idris @oliviarussian @Little Zooey @JaimeandBree 
and I wonder if I can tag myself??? @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just trying a pic now … wow, drag and drop then choose whether thumbnail or large image  so tags and pics; first 2 real benefits


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ok, I get tags now - thanks @idris @oliviarussian @Little Zooey @JaimeandBree
> and I wonder if I can tag myself??? @huckybuck


Isn't tagging yourself a bit like talking to yourself?


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Just trying a pic now … wow, drag and drop then choose whether thumbnail or large image  so tags and pics; first 2 real benefits
> 
> View attachment 170901


The photographs work much better for me. From home and at work with the old site, I had to click on the thumbnail, then watch the wheel go round in the black box, then click away and try the thumbnail again


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Ok, I get tags now - thanks @idris @oliviarussian @Little Zooey @JaimeandBree
> and I wonder if I can tag myself??? @huckybuck


And you dragged me in here for what exactly  lol
I'm starting to warm up a bit to it too. Now I can edit my foax pas. The real downer on it most of us were not aware of until Carly spoke up. If that problem could get fixed then I think it will be a good upgrade. ( missing the thumbs up smiley)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ooh how easy was that


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry felt I had to do one of Maudey cat too


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have found the Edit button but that only appears if I am on a laptop/pc not iPhone.

I still don't feel much better about things today


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I have found the Edit button but that only appears if I am on a laptop/pc not iPhone.
> 
> I still don't feel much better about things today


It is there when you click tools > edit

The front page still looks weird, but the posts look better today


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I have found the Edit button but that only appears if I am on a laptop/pc not iPhone.
> 
> I still don't feel much better about things today


I have managed to edit from Iphone if you click on tools it comes up with options to edit 

I am really starting to warm up to it now. I think tagging will be very useful - how many times when trying to advise someone have you thought "where's X, they would be really useful here. Also could be quite fun and make conversations within threads a lot easier and as LZ said build stonger connections between members 

Now can someone please tell me about the picture thing, bypassing Photobucket but still getting big pictures, can I do this from my phone as no laptop at the moment?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Going to try my best to get along with the new format here, must admit I don't like change, so if I make any mistakes along the way, be gentle with me.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Found it  thanks both  

Tagging sounds very useful, I will give that a go 

I've just inserted the pic below from my photo album on my phone. I clicked on the picture icon next to the smiley one, clicked inset, then upload a file, chose file, then photo library, click thumbnail or full image and its there


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Going to try my best to get along with the new format here, must admit I don't like change, so if I make any mistakes along the way, be gentle with me.


 Hey CC!  Don't worry, we'll all help you as best we can, we've all been fumbling along in the dark together, clutching hands and muttering


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Going to try my best to get along with the new format here, must admit I don't like change, so if I make any mistakes along the way, be gentle with me.


Hi CC,

So glad you're here 

There's a few of us that don't like the new forum but we can stick together and try and help each other out, we don't want to lose members xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Found it  thanks both
> 
> Tagging sounds very useful, I will give that a go
> 
> ...


 That sounds straighforward enough, I'll try that tonight when I get home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One thing that really annoys me is every time I get emails and it is clogging up my inbox, how do I stop that from happening?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> One thing that really annoys me is every time I get emails and it is clogging up my inbox, how do I stop that from happening?


 I think there is an option an the bottom of the email to stop all email notifications, I think someone said this yesterday. I haven't checked yet as my account is linked to a junk email account so it hasn't bothered me.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> One thing that really annoys me is every time I get emails and it is clogging up my inbox, how do I stop that from happening?





Shikoku said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/preferences
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/contact-details
> 
> Have you unticked the '_and receive email notifications_' in the above links?


You need to untick the email boxes of those links above CC @catcoonz


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

CC, when you get an email look at it and at the bottom there is a unsubscribe bit. You need to click on this and it will give you a link to say are you sure you want to unsubscribe all? Say yes. It's the only way to stop everything.

Glad you're back btw!!! I hate it but I am battling through trying to learn as much as I can, so that I can go back to enjoying the forum as I was before as soon as possible. I'm not looking at many other threads or posting anything, other than to do with the changes at the moment, as I've decided the quicker I can learn what I need to, the quicker I can get back to normal.

I'm nearly there


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> CC, when you get an email look at it and at the bottom there is a unsubscribe bit. You need to click on this and it will give you a link to say are you sure you want to unsubscribe all? Say yes. It's the only way to stop everything.
> 
> Glad you're back btw!!! I hate it but I am battling through trying to learn as much as I can, so that I can go back to enjoying the forum as I was before as soon as possible. I'm not looking at many other threads or posting anything, other than to do with the changes at the moment, as I've decided the quicker I can learn what I need to, the quicker I can get back to normal.
> 
> I'm nearly there


 That's the spirit HB!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm back at my desk now so going to try tagging 

Hello  @huckybuck @oliviarussian @JaimeandBree @catcoonz

Can I tag myself?

@sarahecp


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been tagged 

I tried tagging myself but it didn't work


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

For J&B I've tried logging in on my kindle and ipad and as long as I have ticked the "keep me logged in" box I seem to be ok. Haven't tried with my phone as my eyesight's not that good!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I've been tagged
> 
> I tried tagging myself but it didn't work


Didn't work for me either!!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> One thing that really annoys me is every time I get emails and it is clogging up my inbox, how do I stop that from happening?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/account/preferences


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got a bit of an issue with search. I've just tried to find the pawtraits thread and got no results. Now when I do it I get this thread. Can't seem to get anything past yesterday morning???


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I'm back at my desk now so going to try tagging
> 
> Hello  @huckybuck @oliviarussian @JaimeandBree @catcoonz
> 
> ...


No I didn't get notified of a tag, I wonder if you have to separate the tags with a comma like you do on Twitter? @sarahecp, @huckybuck cos I did get an alert when someone tagged me earlier


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't alerted to a tag when I'd been quoted in the same post. But I have just


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it may take a very loooong time for me to get used to this, I tried to get rid of email updates, I'm still getting them, I tried to get rid of the stickys, there still there, but I'll try and stick with it.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Going to try my best to get along with the new format here, must admit I don't like change, so if I make any mistakes along the way, be gentle with me.


Good to see you back!! Just remember the Report button is on the left and the Like button is on the right


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> One thing that really annoys me is every time I get emails and it is clogging up my inbox, how do I stop that from happening?


I've already sent you an e-mail with screen shots that should help stop that 

I hope I haven't clogged up your inbox again...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't been alerted about being tagged



huckybuck said:


> I've got a bit of an issue with search. I've just tried to find the pawtraits thread and got no results. Now when I do it I get this thread. Can't seem to get anything past yesterday morning???


I searched for an old thread last night, the only thing that came up with the same title was from another member from 2008.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> I think it may take a very loooong time for me to get used to this, I tried to get rid of email updates, I'm still getting them, I tried to get rid of the stickys, there still there, but I'll try and stick with it.


Can I forward you a copy of the e-mail I sent to CC to stop the e-mails? Start a conversation with me, give me your e-mail address and remind me what it's for. I did a lot of screen shots that should help. You can't get rid of the stickies - the sticky posts, that is. The reference to hiding the sticky means one of the green bars at the top. It doesn't vanish as such, but it means it will disappear as you start scrolling down, so you have more space on the screen


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I haven't been alerted about being tagged
> 
> I searched for an old thread last night, the only thing that came up with the same title was from another member from 2008.


The old threads are there, but the search funtion will take time to catch up


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Little Zooey said:


> The old threads are there, but the search funtion will take time to catch up


Thanks LZ


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Funny, but I didn't see the alert that should have come with you quoting my post. I think the system is still trying to catch up and some things are lagging behind. It's much faster than it was though


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Little Zooey said:


> Can I forward you a copy of the e-mail I sent to CC to stop the e-mails? Start a conversation with me, give me your e-mail address and remind me what it's for. I did a lot of screen shots that should help. You can't get rid of the stickies - the sticky posts, that is. The reference to hiding the sticky means one of the green bars at the top. It doesn't vanish as such, but it means it will disappear as you start scrolling down, so you have more space on the screen


I'll try


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm now going to try and add a picture









Yay, I think I done it.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunning - utterly stunning!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

First chance of being back on here again. How is everyone's heads this morning after all the wine consumption last night? , its taking time but I think I am learning as I go. I am going to have to reload my profile pic as it is blurry but am scared to  in case I lose it as it is my Chilli pic that I have had up since she died , I am really unsure how to do it so any help would be gratefully appreciated 

Its ok I think I have done it  now just got to work out how to post pictures


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oops still learning, forgot to write anything first, but I do like the ease with getting pictures on here  on laptop that is, haven't tried on phone yet.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I do really like that you can insert pics direct from your photo album on your phone   so much easier than photobucket, especially when most of the time it doesn't play ball.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Whoops couldn't work out how to write something as we'll lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Take 2


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there any way to preview a post before you actually submit it?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow Molly and Manny cuddling!!!!! I've missed seeing them so much


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Woo hoo uploading a pic direct from phone worked - MUCH easier than using Photobucket!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

And another 

Just need to work out how to use my iPad properly now lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Is there any way to preview a post before you actually submit it?


Yayyy Molly and Manny

If you click on the "more options" below the reply box it will show a "Preveiw" option click on that ,job done


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry, I'm just testing things out 
to preview click more options..i think!?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Is there any way to preview a post before you actually submit it?


Only if you use 'More Options' - but then you lose sight of the last few posts in the thread...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Because I've now found something I really like about the forum I think I'll be posting more pics 

Couldn't find MB's Mini Masher thread, this arrived today  I love it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Because I've now found something I really like about the forum I think I'll be posting more pics
> 
> Couldn't find MB's Mini Masher thread, this arrived today  I love it
> View attachment 171054
> View attachment 171055


Awww isn't she a cutie   xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww Molly & Manny!! We have missed them!!!

OK I am late to the party but my turn to try and add a pic here we go..................


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> And another
> 
> Just need to work out how to use my iPad properly now lol
> View attachment 171053


I've missed the gorgeous Molly and Manny ❤❤


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Some lovely pictures. My turn to try from my phone

I see you.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Testing from my phone, please excuse the cooker in the garden  we are waiting to borrow FIL's trailer to take it to the tip. Oakley loves the cat bubbles.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Let me try to upload a photo.
First the easy part: from my laptop...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That is coming out WAY too big...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Next try


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I will need to resize photos first to place them on here, I fear.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JK your pic size looks fine to me. 

Everyone's pics look normal size to me on my phone, not small or big.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Agree with Sarah, am on my phone and the photos all look fine here.

Suppose I should practice while this is new to everyone too...

View media item 16931


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok, so that's what it looks like if you upload to an album first. (Camera icon loads your media to select from.)

Trust me to be different!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> Testing from my phone, please excuse the cooker in the garden  we are waiting to borrow FIL's trailer to take it to the tip. Oakley loves the cat bubbles.
> View attachment 171071


Oooh @Chillicat where did you get the cat bubbles? Have a feeling Jaime would love those!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Only just catching up and I must say I really dislike the new format.

As someone who only ever uses a tablet or a phone this is not easier... The amount of scrolling needed is annoying. 

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

Really sad that Carly is struggling too.

Anyway, my three say hello!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Only just catching up and I must say I really dislike the new format.
> 
> As someone who only ever uses a tablet or a phone this is not easier... The amount of scrolling needed is annoying.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain as I only use my iPhone and iPad.

I fear we are going to lose members  I really hope not. I do hope that something can be sorted for Carly, she's a very valued member and I would be sad to see her go


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone seen Soozi today out of interest? She wasn't happy


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't mind it. I never used 90% of the functions on the previous format; all I ever did was post, read, click 'like' or 'thanks' for posts and exchange the occasional private message. But getting used to anything new takes a while


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Anyone seen Soozi today out of interest? She wasn't happy


I've not seen her around today 

I hope she's ok.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've just gone onto following and she has been active this evening but it doesn't tell you where. What on earth is the point of following?????


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I've just gone onto following and she has been active this evening but it doesn't tell you where. What on earth is the point of following?????


click on the name and it tells you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Merenwenrago said:


> click on the name and it tells you


I did, but it just tells you the time last seen, not what they were looking at, unless I'm doing something wrong???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Chillicat we're loving the bubbles too..I think Little h would love them! All the bottles I've ever bought never seem to work like yours  I blow and then I'm lucky to get just one, which proceeds to burst before he's had a chance to spot it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like Soozi last posted this morning but has been active since, maybe just get to grips with things!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Oooh @Chillicat where did you get the cat bubbles? Have a feeling Jaime would love those!


@JaimeandBree @huckybuck My MIL found a pet shop inside a local garden centre and the pet shop is AMAZING  I have already spotted a cat tree which I think is similar to the Diogenes (sp) barrel, a cat bed that would be perfect for Oakley and a cats paradise of toys .
I think these are similar http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Qwerks-...d=1429820262&sr=8-2&keywords=bubbles+for+cats (hope the link works, was never any good at that even on the old PF) they are brilliant because they land on the ground or the cats and don't pop straight away, some were still there when I got home from work 6 hours later , Oakley adores them and chatters away to them and even notices the tube when I pick it up.
As the reviews say they do leave a bit of a mess, but I have found that it turns into sort of a soap flake appearance and is very easy to hoover up and can be very easily brushed out of Oakley's fur so on a short hair may be even easier and lets face it for me living with 2 SLH's a mess is a norm  and if my cats enjoy something then I can live with a bit of mess.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok found out how to do that too  had to search for member then look for her posting.

Now…media. I'm thinking I should upload a photo or album but have gone into my profile and avatar and I can't see anywhere for photos? Am I just having a blonde moment?


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh wow, I have finally worked out how to do links Yipee (where's that thumbs up smilie)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Links???????????????

Ahhhh links 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cart/view.html/ref=nav_cart


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ok found out how to do that too  had to search for member then look for her posting.
> 
> Now…media. I'm thinking I should upload a photo or album but have gone into my profile and avatar and I can't see anywhere for photos? Am I just having a blonde moment?


Oh! Oh! Me!

You need to click Photos from the top bar (next to Home, or in the hamburger menu on mobile) and then create an album, then you can upload photos.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Links???????????????
> 
> Ahhhh links
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cart/view.html/ref=nav_cart


@huckybuck was just about to post and ask if they are called something else, but see you have understood my word for it lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Can I just say this is true teamwork guys, we've all discovered different things about the new forum to share with everyone else


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

just seeing if I can post a pic


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Yay I can


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok I admit I like how easy it is to load pictures, still not sold on the new format though  God knows what that smilie is lol

Just because I can


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I did, but it just tells you the time last seen, not what they were looking at, unless I'm doing something wrong???


huckybuck was last seen:
Viewing thread _let's play tag_, 41 minutes ago


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

This morning I have a multiple quote button yay!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

petforum said:


> I still need to fully rebuild the search index, I'll Finnish that today.





petforum said:


> Multi-quote
> 
> I've now added a multi quote option on every post so the bottom right. You can quote posts from different pages and even different threads. When you go to the reply box at the bottom , just click the "insert quotes" option, and it gives you the opportunity to remove any of them before inserting them.





idris said:


> This morning I have a multiple quote button yay!


Just trying out multi quote..from different threads 

Need to pick quotes then insert quotes (bottom left of reply box)!!!

Incidentally better search should be finished today too


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Just trying out multi quote..from different threads
> 
> Need to pick quotes then insert quotes (bottom left of reply box)!!!
> 
> Incidentally better search should be finished today too


Things are slowly getting better, I am now feeling that the new forum has more positives than negatives, hopefully the search thing will be sorted soon and I will be able to find my old threads.... If they added a thanks button and gave us our old smilies back I would be 100% happy


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I found the multi quote button when I was replying to my other thread, but nothing showed up when I tried to reply, what did I do wrong.

Still struggling with new things, but at least now I don't get email notifications for everything


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You need to click insert quotes (bottom left of reply box)



Mum to Missy said:


> I found the multi quote button when I was replying to my other thread, but nothing showed up when I tried to reply, what did I do wrong.
> 
> Still struggling with new things, but at least now I don't get email notifications for everything


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

sammy xx said:


> So how is everyone finding the new pf?


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I did, but it just tells you the time last seen, not what they were looking at, unless I'm doing something wrong???





Mum to Missy said:


> I found the multi quote button when I was replying to my other thread, but nothing showed up when I tried to reply, what did I do wrong.
> 
> Still struggling with new things, but at least now I don't get email notifications for everything





huckybuck said:


> You need to click insert quotes (bottom left of reply box)


Thanks it worked not sure why we need to press an extra button other forums don't have that


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased about the multi quote button, but not tried it out yet.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Submitted before I'd finished 

I'm not yet feeling the love for the forum, hopefully it will come in time. 

I'm finding it easier navigating from my work pc than my iPhone. Too much scrolling on the phone, my hands are not great and my thumbs and getting painful and do lock up from time to time.

I love the tagging option and the photos are so easy now to insert, no more faffing with PB.

Last night was having a nosey over in general, noticed someone has started a thread on New Forum - How do you ..... Maybe we could start a thread in here on hints and tips that we've all figured out how to do so we can help each other out  just an idea.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Submitted before I'd finished
> 
> I'm not yet feeling the love for the forum, hopefully it will come in time.
> 
> ...


I think it's a really good idea. I hate having to keep going back to general threads or into forum help to try to find the answers to everything. I usually just sit in Cat Forums, mostly Cat Chat, so having a help situated in here would be a real benefit to all us cat chatters. And I think we're all pretty clever to have worked out the stuff we know already. Set it up Sarah!!!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> I found the multi quote button when I was replying to my other thread, but nothing showed up when I tried to reply, what did I do wrong.
> 
> Still struggling with new things, but at least now I don't get email notifications for everything





sarahecp said:


> I'm pleased about the multi quote button, but not tried it out yet.


Ooh look at that, I can multi quote, I need the old woohoo smilie here


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I think it's a really good idea. I hate having to keep going back to general threads or into forum help to try to find the answers to everything. I usually just sit in Cat Forums, mostly Cat Chat, so having a help situated in here would be a real benefit to all us cat chatters. And I think we're all pretty clever to have worked out the stuff we know already. Set it up Sarah!!!!


Will start a thread when I get back from lunch.



MontyMaude said:


> Ooh look at that, I can multi quote, I need the old woohoo smilie here


I can do it too   Thumbup


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Submitted before I'd finished
> 
> I'm not yet feeling the love for the forum, hopefully it will come in time.
> 
> ...





huckybuck said:


> I think it's a really good idea. I hate having to keep going back to general threads or into forum help to try to find the answers to everything. I usually just sit in Cat Forums, mostly Cat Chat, so having a help situated in here would be a real benefit to all us cat chatters. And I think we're all pretty clever to have worked out the stuff we know already. Set it up Sarah!!!!


Woo hoo - multi quotes are a-go-go!

Think a help thread on Cat Chat is a great idea, like HB I really just frequent the Cat Forums, had never posted in General or Forum help before the change-over


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I never post anywhere apart from the Cat Section  so will be good to have something in here.


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Im new here today, whats a quick way to find any posts that you have commented on?


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> You need to click insert quotes (bottom left of reply box)


Thanks HB, I'll give it a go 



Merenwenrago said:


> Thanks it worked not sure why we need to press an extra button other forums don't have that


Oooh, lookie it worked


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@huckybuck I found your Pawtraits thread 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pawtraits.390953/


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> @huckybuck I found your Pawtraits thread
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pawtraits.390953/


Thank you I might just bumpety bump to keep it fresh.

I do wish the Tag alert would show up a little differently to the rest of the alerts. I find I'm skimming over the alerts and missing when I've been tagged. I only came back to look at what had been happening here to find you'd tagged me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you I might just bumpety bump to keep it fresh.
> 
> I do wish the Tag alert would show up a little differently to the rest of the alerts. I find I'm skimming over the alerts and missing when I've been tagged. I only came back to look at what had been happening here to find you'd tagged me


You're welcome 

Give it a bump


----------



## Tunca (Mar 27, 2020)

idris said:


> @Little Zooey


@Little Zooey I need to reach you to ask question about your cat. I am Tunca from Turkey. 00905326410733


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello @Tunca and welcome to the forum.
Little Zooey was last seen here 3 years ago, there's not much of a chance of her seeing your post.
I wouldn't post my phone number on a public forum, maybe you better edit it out of your post?

If you have a problem or a question concerning your cat it's better if you open a thread if your own. Maybe we others are abke to help you.


----------

